# Can I restrict my kids' access to wi fi and phones to certain times?



## Sumatra (15 Apr 2013)

Can you purchase a device which turns on / off Wifi automatically at times you select? 

We have agreed rules for Internet use and ideally I'd love to be able to give each child a password for their mobile devices where they can only view age appropriate material at times we decide.

I know the positive aspects of the Internet outweigh the negative aspects but its a tough job supervising PCs and mobile device use across children of different ages. 

What works for you?


----------



## itsallwrong (16 Apr 2013)

Mobile devices are terrible to police.
Constant war in my house over the mobiles.
This is techy stuff but you can limit the strength of the wifi signal, 
list the phone I.P. as blocked on the router, block sites etc.

Try digging around the net.
http://content.mobicip.com/content/how-setup-parental-controls-iphone-ipod-touch

I monitor my kids by randomly taking the phone and looking at it. Once they know I do that, they tend to behave.
I don't give a hoot about privacy - I am more concerned about their safety.
I also do not allow pc's upstairs for any reason.
They also do not have the internet password.
Sure they can surf if they have credit but its slow and harder to get upto mischief.
If you want total control over all your kids access and internet - Pc's are easier to block.
You can also put logging software on a pc which shows *exactly* where and what anyone does on the net.

Over the top big brother I hear you say?
Unfortunately the underbelly of the internet still scares me and I'm on it 20 odd years.
It's never been easier for kids to access things they shouldn't on the internet.
It's my job to protect my kids from it.


----------



## sam h (16 Apr 2013)

I would rarely use wifi after 9, so I just unplug it!!

Sorry, nothing sophisticated to suggest so I will also be interested in the answers.


----------



## demoivre (16 Apr 2013)

[broken link removed] is worth checking out as is [broken link removed].


----------



## itsallwrong (16 Apr 2013)

The all seeing eye..
KGB Key logger.
One way to prevent misuse is tell them this is on the pc.
My lot are little angels since I showed them a few of their crimes 
thanks to this software.


----------



## losttheplot (16 Apr 2013)

Maybe a simple timer on the plug for the wireless router, these are cheap and you can set them to come on and off when ever you need it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 Apr 2013)

You can buy a routers that you can set up different profiles. Haven't done it yet myself but  plan to do it. 

http://www.netgear.com/lpc#two

You can also block data on the sim, so they can only get it on Wifi. 

Of course you can't control it when they use someone elses wifi.


----------



## Sumatra (17 Apr 2013)

For home use I havean Eircom Broadband 

On this device you can go intoo 'Wireless LAN' then 'Scheduling'. In the scheduling area they allow you turn on and off the wireless signal by scheduling.


----------



## Clamball (18 Jun 2013)

I insist that all mobile devices are downstairs "charging" from about 9 pm at night, but there are loads of good ideas here.  I believe kids need to be policed and their devices randomly checked to make sure they follow parental guidelines.  I also have as a rule of usage that they cannot log-into free wifi spots, but I havn't policed that yet.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Jun 2013)

Windows 8 has some nice time lock and site blocking features. Might be in Windows 7 too, I haven't checked. 

I know on iPods you can restrict turn off the wifi and internet and put separate passwords for that. But its a pain if theres more than one person using the device. So far it seems easiest to have a device per person. No mobile device seems to have user profiles like a PC. Windows Phone has a child setting so if you hand a phone to a child you can lock out all the phone side from them. Probably apps on Android to do similar. I haven't tried them.


----------



## Jim2007 (18 Jun 2013)

Well both my wife and I work in IT and we take the view that there is not a child protection system invented, that is not capable of be by passed, if the kids put their minds to it!  And in most cases the kids are a lot more tech savvy than the parents!

That being the case we assume that sooner rather later they will get around the controls we have in place, so we put a lot of effort into educating the kids on what can go wrong, how to detect it and what to do when it does go wrong...

Of course if they really want to by pass everything, then the easiest thing to do is get another network friendly device that you don't know about!!!  This has happened with a boy in my son's class.


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Jun 2013)

For example smart TV. They nearly always don't have parental controls. I've disconnected mine. Ditto netflicks, they make it too hard to switch between kids and parents, there no profiles and no easy switching on the client. A useful trick is to play content via your phone and send it too your TV via DNLA or  similar. Of course that means the TV has to be on the network. Which I've disconnected.


----------

